# Halloween!



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Is anyone else dressing their dogs up???


I'm dressing Murph up and he'll be in at least one contest. I'm doing demo's at the two privately owned stores that LOVE HIM and ask me to bring him when I demo there, so that weekend, he will be dressed up while I work  

I wanted to find a costume that was comfy for him lol. 

I am crazy and indecisive, and bought/returned several. Finally found a winner!


First, he was going to be a pumpkin.











But the pumpkin was too common...so I went on the search again and found these at Goodwill...

Submarine:









Headless horseman










And I LOVE this one, but it was missing the banana head and was still a bit too big, again, from Goodwill.












And I found this at Target tonight and THIS is the winner. Fits him perfect, he looks adorable, and he really is like a turtle when he gets stuck on his back in bed lol.



























What about you guys? Any other dogs dressing up in the group?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is really cute no matter what you put on him. I did see the pumpkin one at PetSmart the other day. Haven't EVER seen a headless horsemen or a submarine, and can't remember a turtle. Lots and lots of bumble bees.

i am still debating. Maybe at least some of those things you put on their heads with the bouncy balls. 

He is going to be absolutely adorable!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Haha, they were neat, but both were too big so they would sorta flop over the side to the bit. 

Turtle fits him perfect  

I'm going to enter him into a contest at Petsmart next weekend lol...and then the 29th he'll be in one at the store I'm demoing at...

I want to find more! I want to enter him in Petsmart online one so he can have a chance to star in a commercial LOL!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> I want to find more! I want to enter him in Petsmart online one so he can have a chance to star in a commercial LOL!


well, he'd get lots of votes from here


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree with you, the turtle is just totally cute, so adorable. He'll get lots and lots of treats with that one!

View attachment 4565
View attachment 4566

View attachment 4568
View attachment 4569


These are my friend's pugs. Lola is a banana. And old Stink is either a prisoner or bumblebee, haven't decided yet.
Mollie would quite happily slit my throat if I even dared think about dressing her up. However, Windy the cat is fair game this 
year!

ETA: sorry about the thumbnail, that pic wasn't meant to be here and I can't find out how to get rid of it!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

The banana is like the same one they have at Target! I was looking for that one but they didn't have it haha


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

meggels said:


> The banana is like the same one they have at Target! I was looking for that one but they didn't have it haha


You know, now that you mention it. I'm pretty sure she did get it from Target.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

So cute!

I don't normally dress up the dogs for Halloween but Target has some cute costumes this year! I was actually thinking about the turtle one for Sophie, haha.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll still be mostly home bound let alone going anywhere for any duration of time  next year though he's going to have a costume... something that would be fitting would be a shark for Tobi :lol:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Umm can I just say Target has some of the best costumes!!! Tess is a bumble Bee and Avery doesn't have a cstume yet...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awww such cute pictures! Love Halloween!:thumb: And yes my dogs through the torture of their owner do dress up heehee! I have a lion costume a clown costume hot dog costume shoot well a lot of torture devices for the pups! But they always seem to be happy when they get their little Charlie bear treats for their little fiasco! Ahhh just love Halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Lola is going to be a dinosaur. I will post a picture once I can get a decent one. She isn't totally sold on the idea of a costume yet.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

It's so hard to do cute stuff with giant breeds and not spend an arm and a leg......anyone have any creative suggestions!?!?! :biggrin:

Edit: and a horse is out. period. :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

This page has stuff really cheap, it looks like some for big dogs.

Costumes for Pets - Halloween, Christmas and Anytime Dog and Pet Costumes

Too bad about the horse - one of the costumes is a bronc rider on a little saddle. Too cute.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> This page has stuff really cheap, it looks like some for big dogs.
> 
> Costumes for Pets - Halloween, Christmas and Anytime Dog and Pet Costumes
> 
> Too bad about the horse - one of the costumes is a bronc rider on a little saddle. Too cute.


it IS cute....but a day literally does not go by when I don't hear "HEY DO YOU HAVE A SADDLE FOR THAT THING?" :wink:

Gotta try to spice it up a bit...keep people on their toes!

edit: thanks, xellil....the stegosaurus is hilarious LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well hey - if you got the saddle you could say - Why yes I DO!!! And the rider to go with it! sorry, sorry. I just think that thing is hilarious. maybe I'll have to break down and get it for Rebel. 

Personally, I am lazy - costumes are too hard and I hate to shop.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Harleigh is going to be a Squirrel again this year. She is going to be entered into at least 2 contests, probably 3.

























Or maybe a *Flying* Squirrel! :wink:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Meg, so befitting...a Frenchie going as a froggie :smile:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

thanks, but he's a turtle actually LOL <3


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

:doh:LOL, I saw that but guess I was determined to make him a froggie...oopsy...still cute as ever!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

haha, it's okay, it's just one big blob of green  frog....turtle...lizard...



frenchie's would make an adorable frog!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Absolutely, they would but turtle is a good one too! Take pics again when your out and about then post...would love to see Murph strutting his costume.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

xellil said:


> This page has stuff really cheap, it looks like some for big dogs.
> 
> Costumes for Pets - Halloween, Christmas and Anytime Dog and Pet Costumes
> 
> Too bad about the horse - one of the costumes is a bronc rider on a little saddle. Too cute.


Oh shame on you for posting that link. Now I've pre-ordered a witch costume for Tiffa and the Monkey on a saddle for Tanis. People always comment Tanis should have a saddle for Tiffa and now I can reply "He can't. He's already got a monkey on his back." :tongue:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My sister got that headless horseman for her pug 










Mikey is going as the "Fun Police" since thats what he is.

Gunner is a Pumpkin

Sprocket is Pepe Le Pew


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Tiffa has that same pumpkin t-shirt!


----------

